# settings e log di xfree....sigh..

## Tiro

kde non mi parte...non capisco se e un problema di xfree non settato correttamente o altro...

ho una geforce2 e dopo vari pastrocchiamenti con NVdriver sono tornato al nv normale....

inoltre vedo doppia la freccia del mouse.... :Sad: 

mi affido a voi....grazie in anticipo per ogni risposta

..................................................................................................................................

Section "ServerLayout"

        Identifier     "XFree86 Configured"

        Screen      0  "Screen0" 0 0

        InputDevice    "Mouse0" "CorePointer"

        InputDevice    "Keyboard0" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

        RgbPath      "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

        ModulePath   "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

        FontPath     "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

        Load  "extmod"

        #Load  "dri"

        Load  "dbe"

        Load  "record"

        Load  "xtrap"

        #Load  "glx"

        Load  "xie"

        Load  "pex5"

        Load  "speedo"

        Load  "type1"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Keyboard0"

        Driver      "keyboard"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

        Identifier  "Mouse0"

        Driver      "mouse"

        Option      "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

        Option      "Device" "/dev/mouse"

        Option      "ZAxisMapping"      "4 5"

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

        Identifier   "Monitor0"

        VendorName   "Monitor Vendor"

        ModelName    "Monitor Model"

        HorizSync 30-70

        VertRefresh 50-120

        Option "DPMS"

EndSection

Section "Device"

        ### Available Driver options are:-

        ### Values: <i>: integer, <f>: float, <bool>: "True"/"False",

        ### <string>: "String", <freq>: "<f> Hz/kHz/MHz"

        ### [arg]: arg optional

        #Option     "DigitalVibrance"           # <i>

        #Option     "PageFlip"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Dac8Bit"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoLogo"                    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Overlay"                   # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UBB"                       # [<bool>]

        #Option     "Stereo"                    # <i>

        #Option     "WindowFlip"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "HWcursor"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "VideoKey"                  # <i>

        #Option     "NvAGP"                     # <i>

        #Option     "PixmapCacheLines"          # <i>

        #Option     "IgnoreEDID"                # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoDDC"                     # [<bool>]

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitor"          # <str>

        #Option     "ConnectedMonitors"         # <str>

        #Option     "TVStandard"                # <str>

        #Option     "TVOutFormat"               # <str>

        #Option     "NoRenderAccel"             # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadow"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "CursorShadowAlpha"         # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowXOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "CursorShadowYOffset"       # <i>

        #Option     "UseEdidFreqs"              # [<bool>]

        #Option     "FlatPanelProperties"       # <str>

        #Option     "TwinView"                  # [<bool>]

        #Option     "TwinViewOrientation"       # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorHorizSync"    # <str>

        #Option     "SecondMonitorVertRefresh"  # <str>

        #Option     "MetaModes"                 # <str>

        #Option     "UseInt10Module"            # [<bool>]

        #Option     "SwapReady"                 # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoTwinViewXineramaInfo"    # [<bool>]

        #Option     "NoRenderExtension"         # [<bool>]

        #Option     "UseClipIDs"                # [<bool>]

        Identifier  "Card0"

        Driver      "nv"

        VendorName  "NVidia"

        BoardName   "GeForce2 MX 100/200"

        BusID       "PCI:1:0:0"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

        Identifier "Screen0"

        Device     "Card0"

        Monitor    "Monitor0"

        DefaultDepth 24

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     1

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     4

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     8

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     15

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     16

        EndSubSection

        SubSection "Display"

                Depth     24

                Modes "1024x768"

        EndSubSection

EndSection

///////////////////////////////////////////////

XFree86 Version 4.2.1 / X Window System

(protocol Version 11, revision 0, vendor release 6600)

Release Date: 3 September 2002

        If the server is older than 6-12 months, or if your card is

        newer than the above date, look for a newer version before

        reporting problems.  (See http://www.XFree86.Org/)

Build Operating System: Linux 2.4.19-64GB-SMP i686 [ELF] 

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Mon Feb 24 20:27:37 2003

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "XFree86 Configured"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen0" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "Monitor0"

(**) |   |-->Device "Card0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse0"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard0"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/u

sr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/CID/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75d

pi/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(**) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(--) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.1

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.5

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.3

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.1

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.3

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x00000000, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 1106,3189 card 1106,3189 rev 00 class 06,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 1106,b168 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:03:0: chip 104c,8023 card 0000,0000 rev 00 class 0c,00,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:05:0: chip 10ec,8139 card a0a0,020d rev 10 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:10:0: chip 1106,3038 card a0a0,02d7 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:1: chip 1106,3038 card a0a0,02d8 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:2: chip 1106,3038 card a0a0,02d9 rev 80 class 0c,03,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:10:3: chip 1106,3104 card a0a0,029b rev 82 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:0: chip 1106,3177 card 1106,3177 rev 00 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:11:1: chip 1106,0571 card a0a0,030f rev 06 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:11:5: chip 1106,3059 card a0a0,01bd rev 50 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:00:0: chip 10de,0111 card 0000,0000 rev b2 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) LoadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Module scanpci: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) UnloadModule: "scanpci"

(II) Unloading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libscanpci.a

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (-1,0,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0c (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0xe0000000 - 0xe1ffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 1 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:17:0), (0,-1,0), BCTRL: 0x08 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus -1 I/O range:

(II) Bus -1 non-prefetchable memory range:

(II) Bus -1 prefetchable memory range:

(--) PCI:*(1:0:0) NVidia GeForce2 MX 100/200 rev 178, Mem @ 0xe0000000/24, 0xd8000000/27

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

    [5] -1  0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xe2027000 - 0xe20270ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0xe2026000 - 0xe20260ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0xe2025000 - 0xe20257ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0xe2027000 - 0xe20270ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0xe2026000 - 0xe20260ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0xe2025000 - 0xe20257ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [6] -1  0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [7] -1  0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [8] -1  0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [9] -1  0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [10] -1 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [11] -1 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [12] -1 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe2027000 - 0xe20270ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe2026000 - 0xe20260ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe2025000 - 0xe20257ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension XFree86-DGA

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "record"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/librecord.a

(II) Module record: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.13.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension RECORD

(II) LoadModule: "xtrap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxtrap.a

(II) Module xtrap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension DEC-XTRAP

(II) LoadModule: "xie"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libxie.a

(II) Module xie: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension XIE

(II) LoadModule: "pex5"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libpex5.a

(II) Module pex5: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension X3D-PEX

(II) LoadModule: "speedo"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libspeedo.a

(II) Module speedo: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Speedo

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.3

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.3

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT,

        RIVA TNT2/TNT2 Pro, RIVA TNT2 Ultra, Vanta, Riva TNT2 M64,

        Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256, GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400,

        GeForce2 MX 100/200, GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR, GeForce2 GTS/Pro,

        GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro, GeForce4 MX 460,

        GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go M32, Quadro4 500XGL, GeForce4 440 Go M64,

        Quadro4 200/400NVS, Quadro4 550XGL, Quadro4 GoGL,

        GeForce2 Integrated, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200, GeForce3 Ti 500,

        Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400, GeForce4 Ti 4200,

        Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL, Quadro4 700 XGL

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 01:00:0

(--) Chipset GeForce2 MX 100/200 found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe2027000 - 0xe20270ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe2026000 - 0xe20260ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe2025000 - 0xe20257ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [13] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0xe2027000 - 0xe20270ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0xe2026000 - 0xe20260ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe2025000 - 0xe20257ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] 0  0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [13] 0  0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [14] 0  0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [15] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] 0  0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [24] 0  0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(II) NV(0): Primary V_BIOS segment is: 0xc000

(WW) System lacks support for changing MTRRs

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce2 MX 100/200"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD8000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xE0000000

(II) NV(0): Detected CRTC controller 0 being used

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using hsync range of 30.00-70.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): Monitor0: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-120.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1024x768 (pitch 1024)

(**) NV(0): Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vs

ync

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.1

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.2.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.5

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [3] -1  0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [4] -1  0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0xe2027000 - 0xe20270ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0xe2026000 - 0xe20260ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0xe2020000 - 0xe2023fff (0x4000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0xe2025000 - 0xe20257ff (0x800) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0xd0000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0xd8000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x8000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0xe0000000 - 0xe0ffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [14] 0  0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [15] 0  0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [16] 0  0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [17] -1 0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0x0000e000 - 0x0000e0ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0x0000dc00 - 0x0000dc0f (0x10) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0x0000d800 - 0x0000d81f (0x20) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0x0000d400 - 0x0000d41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0x0000d000 - 0x0000d01f (0x20) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0x0000cc00 - 0x0000ccff (0x100) IX[B]

        [25] 0  0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [26] 0  0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(**) Option "dpms"

(**) NV(0): DPMS enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(**) Option "Protocol" "IMPS/2"

(**) Mouse0: Protocol: "IMPS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse0: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/mouse"

(**) Option "ZAxisMapping" "4 5"

(**) Mouse0: ZAxisMapping: buttons 4 and 5

(**) Mouse0: Buttons: 5

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard0" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse0" (type: MOUSE)

.....................................................................................................................

----------

## bsolar

Se esegui startx ottieni errori? Se il bruttissimo wm di xfree parte penso sia un problema di kde.

Come cerchi di eseguire kde (startkde, kdm o modifichi rc.conf), e che errori ottieni eventualmente?

----------

## Tiro

deve essere un problema di kde perchè l'orribile vm parte....partono anche opera e mozilla....  :Wink: )però nn capisco cosa sia andato storto con kde....ho fatto l'installazione da cdlive perchè non riesco a compilarli....

ho aggiunto i flags USE = X -gnome -gtk qt kde

CHOST="i686-pc-linux

CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"ux-gnu"

CXXFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -03 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"

nel make.conf

ci vuole qualche libreria aggiuntiva di gcc per compilare kde?

Sinceramente preferisco compilare poichè emerge è un comando che mi piace molto....al contrario install.sh....

bash-2.05b# emerge -up kde

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4 [1.2.4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5 [1.4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.4 [2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1 [2.0-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2 [4.2.1] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.0-r3 [3.0.5-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.18 [2.13.90.0.16-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 [3.2.1-r6] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/t1lib-1.3.1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/xpdf-2.01-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  bash-2.05b# emerge -up kde

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/libpng-1.2.5-r4 [1.2.4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/opengl-update-1.5 [1.4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-misc/ttmkfdir-3.0.4 [2.0] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/fontconfig-2.1 [2.0-r4] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-base/xfree-4.2.1-r2 [4.2.1] 

[ebuild    U ] x11-libs/qt-3.1.0-r3 [3.0.5-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/binutils-2.13.90.0.18 [2.13.90.0.16-r1] 

[ebuild    U ] sys-devel/gcc-3.2.2 [3.2.1-r6] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdetoys-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeutils-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdegames-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/t1lib-1.3.1  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/xpdf-2.01-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/glut-3.7.1  

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4 [1.4.3-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1 [1.2.4.20020601] 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2  

[ebuild    UD] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-util/intltool-0.25 [0.22] 

[ebuild    U ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3 [0.6.3-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] app-text/openjade-1.3.1-r6 [1.3.1-r5] 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.11-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.11-r1  

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6i [0.9.6g] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.2.0 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.1 [2.0.7] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-common-1.2.4-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/indent-2.2.6  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/guile-1.4.1  

[ebuild    UD] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r3 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild    UD] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 [2.0.4.1] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-1.4.2-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r15  

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kde-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdegraphics-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/svgalib-1.4.3-r4 [1.4.3-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] media-libs/libsdl-1.2.5-r1 [1.2.4.20020601] 

[ebuild  N   ] dev-libs/libxml-1.8.17-r2  

[ebuild    UD] gnome-base/libglade-0.17-r6 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-util/intltool-0.25 [0.22] 

[ebuild    U ] app-text/sgml-common-0.6.3-r3 [0.6.3-r2] 

[ebuild    U ] app-text/openjade-1.3.1-r6 [1.3.1-r5] 

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/docbook-sgml-utils-0.6.11-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] app-text/scrollkeeper-0.3.11-r1  

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/openssl-0.9.6i [0.9.6g] 

[ebuild    U ] gnome-base/gnome-mime-data-2.2.0 [2.0.1] 

[ebuild    U ] dev-libs/glib-2.2.1 [2.0.7] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-common-1.2.4-r3  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/indent-2.2.6  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/oaf-0.6.10  

[ebuild  N   ] dev-util/guile-1.4.1  

[ebuild    UD] gnome-base/gconf-1.0.8-r3 [1.2.1] 

[ebuild    UD] gnome-base/gnome-vfs-1.0.5-r3 [2.0.4.1] 

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/control-center-1.4.0.5-r1  

[ebuild  N   ] gnome-base/gnome-panel-1.4.2-r2  

[ebuild  N   ] media-libs/libmikmod-3.1.10  

[ebuild  N   ] media-sound/xmms-1.2.7-r15  

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeaddons-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kdeadmin-3.1 [3.0.4] 

[ebuild    U ] kde-base/kde-3.1 [3.0.4] 

da qui si può vedere che l'installazione non è completa secondo emerge...però perchè vengono listati anche i pacchetti di gnome?

 :Wink: )

----------

## bsolar

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> ho aggiunto i flags USE = X -gnome -gtk qt kde
> 
> CHOST="i686-pc-linux
> 
> CFLAGS="-mcpu=athlon-xp -O3 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"ux-gnu"
> ...

 

CXXFLAGS: hai scritto -03, dovrebbe essere -O3 (lettera 'o' grande) ma forse è un errore nel post?

Comunque puoi usare CXXFLAGS="${CFLAGS}" se i due settaggi sono uguali.

Per quanto riguarda KDE, che errore hai dalla compilazione? E riesci a compilare altre cose?

----------

## Tiro

forse hai proprio fatto centro....infatti nella compilazione ricevo sempre un messaggio del tipo:

g++: unrecognized option -03 

All'inizio nn ricevevo mai errori poi a furia di pastrocchiare il make.conf...  :Smile: )

probabilmente è proprio questo....grazie!!!!!!!

Eh eh....sei un mito!

 :Wink: ))

...appena posso provo a far emergere kde e compari!!  :Smile: ))

----------

## bsolar

Lieto di esserti stato utile, e buona fortuna per i tuoi emerge...  :Wink: 

----------

## Tiro

 :Wink: 

si...ora pare che tutto funzioni.....spero di arrivare alla fine della compilazione!!! 

 :Very Happy: 

----------

